# svchost.exe and Memory Usage Problems



## jellybofunk

Ever since yesterday morning, one of the "svchost.exe"'s in my control panel has been using 40k+ memory, and CPU Usage has been at a near-constant 100%. I have no idea what is causing this, but its making my computer run extremely sluggish. It took well over a minute just to open Firefox so I could post this.

It only started doing this though (or, I only started noticing it) when I tried to open GTA: SA this morning. The menu screen was very slow, loading times were extremely long, and gameplay was very laggy. I alt-tabbed to see what was up in the control panel, and thats when I noticed the svchost problem. I tried rebooting, but it still did it. I ran Ad-aware (not much, I know) but all it came up with was some tracking cookies. Does anyone have any idea why it would just suddenly start doing this?

Heres a screenshot of my control panel for reference:









For reference, I tried disabling the svchost.exe while I was playing GTA, but that caused a bunch of different textures (that would change every now and then) to mask the screen. I could play, but there would be like a large shadow cast over the screen of a random texture from the game. Don't know if that will help anyone, but I figured I should point it out.

NOTE: Since writing this, I've started to notice that it does this with other apps too. At first I thought it was just GTA causing it, but now it's doing it when I open XFire, Trillian, etc.


----------



## MysticEyes

http://www.neuber.com/taskmanager/process/svchost.exe.html


----------



## jellybofunk

I downloaded the trial version of Security Task Manager, and according to it, this particular svchost.exe isn't a virus, and poses no threat to my PC. I have no idea why it is doing this. Now, sometimes, it occurs on startup too. I won't have even opened any programs and it will already be taxing my computer. Here's a screenshot of Security Task Manager for reference (the svchost.exe causing problems is the one highlighted in the image. Sorry for the table breakage):


----------



## MysticEyes

http://ask-leo.com/svchost_and_svchostexe_crashs_cpu_maximization_viruses_exploits_and_more.html


----------



## jellybofunk

I ran a virus scan with AVG, and it came up with some Java/OpenStream thing. I quarantined it and wiped it, but it didn't help at all.


----------



## lister

First thought is that this may be an issue with Windows update (as i notice it's memory use if higher than usual) - maybe the servers are under a heavy load?

Or it could be that some of your update files need to be re-registered.


----------



## lisak2

Could you check to see what processes are running under this particular instance of svchost please  

To do so on WinXP Prof. go to the Command prompt (Start-Programs-Command Prompt) Or go to start>Run and type CMD to get to it...then when you get to the command prompt type tasklist /svc and post what you get back here. It should be a list of what is running under what. Hopefull this will bring us closer to a solution


----------



## jellybofunk

lister said:


> First thought is that this may be an issue with Windows update (as i notice it's memory use if higher than usual) - maybe the servers are under a heavy load?
> 
> Or it could be that some of your update files need to be re-registered.


Well, I notice that sometimes when I go to shut down my PC, it shows the little shield next to the Shut Down button. That means I have an update ready, right? For some reason though, its not updating or installing anything.

Lisak2 - tasklist/svc doesn't work in command prompt for some reason. Is that a WinXP Pro-only command? Because I'm using Home.


----------



## lisak2

Indeed it is  should'a asked that question first  Since Home Edition doesn't have a WMI Command Line Tool you will need to download something like this:
http://www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/ProcessExplorer.html
To find out what processes are running under the specific instance of svchost.exe

If anyone else has better suggestions, please throw them in


----------



## jellybofunk

Extracting and installing now. I'll update once its done (it'll take a little while, as my computer is obviously running extremely slow).

EDIT: Ooh, no installation necessary. I like . Screenshot coming in a moment.

EDIT2: Okay, the svchost in question is just above the yellow box. As is obvious, Automatic Updates seems to be the only service this particular case of svchost is in control of at the moment. I noticed though, that every few seconds another wuauclt.exe would open for a split second, then close, under the same svchost in question. So am I missing an update or having trouble downloading one or something?


----------



## MysticEyes

Well go into services and set Automatic updates to manual.


----------



## jellybofunk

That seems to have fixed it.

Thanks for your help, Lisa and Mystic! 

P.S.: Mystic, if you really have seen Hendrix 3 times, I envy you. I'm a young fan, so I never had a chance. Too bad such a great musician had to go the way he did.


----------



## lisak2

Awww...Mystic got there before me 

 lol i'm just kidding. Glad we could help!


----------



## lister

btw; if you want to update Windows via the Microsoft site, you need to set Automatic Updates to *Automatic*, setting it to manual, and starting it won't do.

You may as well disable it.


----------



## MysticEyes

Fixing that will be the next step.

Some light reading here:

http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/troubleshoot/

http://www.helpwithwindows.com/WindowsXP/troub-08.html

Or as an alternative for updates go here (IE only):

http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/index.html


----------

